# Из трех зол...



## romioff (22 Дек 2016)

Доброго времени суток!
Выбираю для себя "домашний" баян, так чтобы не очень дорого, но играемо.
Сам духовик, но по детской памяти решил просто для домашнего музыцирования купить оное...
Песен попеть, детей поразвлекать...
Посмотрел несколько баянов, вот они: Молодечно 2, РостовДон, Унисон 2, Этюд, Старт и Ленинград.
Все б/у, но все в рабочем состоянии с целыми мехами, в общем, бери и играй на первый взгляд.
Что скажете? Что посоветуете?
Сам живу в Петербурге. Может знаете где можно поискать?
спасибо


----------



## rodiongork (22 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Сам живу в Петербурге. Может знаете где можно поискать?


Из того что я успел понять по нашему городу - на Нарвской магазин "Кантус" - там б/у по приемлемым ценам. На 23-й линии ВО по менее приемлемым, но зато вроде можно взять на месяц-другой в аренду, если есть сомнения. Ну т.е. это годится на случай если Вам удобно прийти в магазин, потискать сразу несколько вариантов, сравнить, ознакомиться. (как альтернатива езде по объявлениям с авито в красное село и на парнас)


----------



## romioff (22 Дек 2016)

Спасибо. Посмотрел в Кантусе, из недорогих есть Этюды 205, Полтава, Тульский и Herold


----------



## romioff (22 Дек 2016)

Еще вариант вот такая Мелодия


----------



## rodiongork (22 Дек 2016)

romioff () писал:Еще вариант вот такая Мелодия
Цвет замечательный ))

А еще недалеко от Политехнической в комиссионке (Тихорецкий 9) видел несколько баянов сразу. Но в общем видимо во всех случаях надо пробовать. Наверное как музыканту Вам легче будет понять насколько плох звук и т.п...

Я в этом не смыслю ни шиша, поэтому поступил так - взял первый девайс практически наугад, терзаю его (и знатоков в соседних темах) - и сейчас планирую по прошествии месяца уже более предметно выбрать что-то не намного дороже, но лучше по качеству.


----------



## avm (22 Дек 2016)

Посмотрите Тульскую "терочку". Баян с ярким, сочным тульским звуком. Неубиваемый и лёгкий инструмент. Басы только попадаються "дохленькие" на некоторых - тут послушать.
Кировская "Мелодия" канешно нарядная, но одноголосье в унисон не услышать (басы забивают) а "розлив" в двуголосье надоедает. Ну опят же, на вкус и цвет


----------



## romioff (22 Дек 2016)

Цитата:Видимо так и придется сделать. На первый взгляд несколько вариантов примерно по одной цене, так что придется надеяться на интуицию, если она, конечно, есть)) ну, или, как говорит моя жена, бери самый красивый)


----------



## romioff (22 Дек 2016)

avm/ писал:


> Посмотрите Тульскую "терочку". Баян с ярким, сочным тульским звуком. Неубиваемый и лёгкий инструмент. Басы только попадаються "дохленькие" на некоторых - тут послушать.
> Кировская "Мелодия" канешно нарядная, но одноголосье в унисон не услышать (басы забивают) а "розлив" в двуголосье надоедает. Ну опят же, на вкус и цвет


пока не могу найти подходящий вариант Тульского ( или дорого или в очень плохом состоянии), может подождать в таком случае и не спешить с покупкой? Просто очень уж хочется к Новому Году обзавестись праздничным инструментом)


----------



## avm (22 Дек 2016)

Может стоит и подождать... Вы попробуйте на разных моделях попиликать - послушать тембр, звучание


----------



## rodiongork (23 Дек 2016)

Ай-ай, опасно ждать! А вдруг передумается, вдруг желание уйдет!

Если получится так что взяли не совсем то что надо - ну что ж, есть еще шанс потом снова на авито продать


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2016)

romioff (22.12.2016, 18:01) писал:


> решил просто для домашнего музыцирования купить оное...Песен попеть, детей поразвлекать...


 Какие песни? Чем развлекать?

Из упомянутых в теме:  если народные песни, то Кировская "Мелодия" очень хороша. Розлив убийственный! Стёкла в серванте резонируют и подпевают). Я гармонями часто занимаюсь, так их владельцы, услышав "Мелодию", просят гармонь настроить с таким же розливом. А уж гармонисты понимают толк  в народной песне...

Если играть не народное, то "Этюд".

Никаких Ростовых, Молодечно и  прочих. Намучаетесь...


----------



## romioff (23 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly (23.12.2016, 15:00) писал:


> Никаких Ростовых, Молодечно и  прочих. Намучаетесь...


В чем состоит мучение? Можно по-подробнее, просто есть вариант с Молодечно2 за 2000 в очень хорошем состоянии, продает баянист, который его очень бережно использовал и содержал.


----------



## romioff (23 Дек 2016)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, вот еще аккордеон предлагают такой. Состояние хорошее, цена 1500. Что скажете?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2016)

Белорусский шедевр Молодечно-2?

Я их (его) перебирал только единожды. И слушал его  только в собственном примитивном исполнении. Поэтому отвечу только за себя.
Басы плоские, нет глубины и мощи. Но воздух расходуют по-взрослому. Виноваты, судя по всему, не голоса. Это форма корпуса не продумана. Может, ещё и резонаторы сделаны не по  феншую). 
В правой руке ответ в середине диапазона неплох. А в низах и в верхах- это просто ни о чём. Язычки возбуждаются нормально, когда уже руки устали меха тянуть... 

Ну, и переборка. Если на "Этюд" и кировскую "Мелодию" я в кладовке найду всё в изобилии, то на "Молодечно"- ещё надо подумать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Дек 2016)

Аккордеон этот- древний как мамонт. Утиль.


----------



## romioff (23 Дек 2016)

Kuzalogly (23.12.2016, 15:00) писал:


> Кировская "Мелодия" очень хороша


Спасибо, поеду посмотрю сейчас, послушаю. Владелец рассказал, что одна кнопка в басах звучит громче остальных, а в остальном все хорошо, но, по его словам, вроде как это частый случай. Что там может быть не так или ,действительно, это норма?


----------



## avm (23 Дек 2016)

Нет конечно. Более того, на сжим и розжим должен быть одинаковый звук. Что в правой, что в левой


----------



## rodiongork (23 Дек 2016)

Цитата:


> Владелец рассказал, что одна кнопка в басах звучит громче остальных


Наверное по любому надо самому смотреть. Может владельцу чудится, бывает. Расскажите, если не жалко, потом пожалуйста, как впечатления


----------



## avm (23 Дек 2016)

Если изначально владелец говорит что там что-то, сям что-то, велика вероятность что инструмент в целом требует профилактики минимум (а то и ремонт). По нынешним ценам, это стоит не копейки. Может стоит с мастерской купить баян? Цена конечно не 2 тыс. будет как на авито, но зато гарантия что инструмент исправный и не требует больше вложений.


----------



## Cepreu (23 Дек 2016)

Молодечно 2 не берите.
Согласен с тем ,что написал *Kuzalogly*. Этот баян не дотягивает по мощности и яркости звука до тульских баянов аналогичного уровня. Ответ (отзывчивость) голосов неудовлетворительный - звук появляется только тогда, когда мех тянется со значительным усилием. Не столько музыкальный инструмент, сколько тренажер по накачиванию мышц левой руки. Добавлю ещё то, что левый ремень (не наплечный, а тот в который продевается кисть левой руки, которым мех на разжим тянут) продет через отверстия левой решётки из-за чего она так и норовит оторваться, выдрав удерживающие её шурупы. Кромка между левой решёткой и басовой горкой (плоскостью, где расположены кнопки левой клавиатуры) острая (не имеет скругления). Эта кромка врезается в левую руку - достаточно болезненные ощущения при игре. Мне приходилось одевать рубашку  или кофту с длинными рукавами.
Занятия на этом баяне не будут в радость.
На 23-й линии Васильевского острова 28 есть магазин музыкальных инструментов, в котором не мало баянов различных фабрик. Не пожалейте времени, загляните туда, чтобы подержать в руках разные баяны. Только они б/ушные (но в хорошем состоянии) и цены там не низкие. Поэтому не факт, что Вы захотите что-либо там купить. Сначала попробуйте самые обычные ширпотребовские инструменты. Особых различий Вы можете и не ощутить. Но на самых верхних полках находятся цельнопланочные инструменты. После ширпотребовских баянов Вы обязательно почувствуете разницу и поймете каким должен быть звук, отзывчивость голосов, компрессия у хорошего баяна, если продавцы не будут против достать и показать их Вам, понимая, что Вы их не купите (договоритесь как-нибудь, если возникнет загвоздка).
Вот сайт магазина http://muz-instrument.ru/?page=bayan&amp;type=102


----------



## romioff (24 Дек 2016)

rodiongork (23.12.2016, 19:11) писал:


> Расскажите, если не жалко, потом пожалуйста, как впечатления


В общем, посмотрел я инструмент...Продавец человек играющий, продемонстрировал мне как классическое звучание так и розлив. Звук на розливе, конечно, пробирающий, народные мотивы, думается, будут звучать интересно. Одна кнопка в басах действительно звучит чуть громче остальных. К сожалению, человек хоть и играющий, но в плане настройки не смог ничего объяснить, так что это остается покупателю. Я сам, конечно, в баянах не силен, но в целом, мне инструмент понравился: звук хороший, меха в норме, все кнопки играют в обе стороны. Что сказать, думаю, надо было сразу брать, но я взял ночь на раздумье, как бы не пожалеть)


----------



## romioff (25 Дек 2016)

Всем спасибо за советы. Купил Мелодию все-таки. 
Теперь надо перемещаться в другие темы, не связанные с покупкой))


----------



## avm (25 Дек 2016)

Приймите поздравление! Пусть радует игрой Вас и близких))


----------



## romioff (25 Дек 2016)

avm (25.12.2016, 22:39) писал:


> Приймите поздравление! Пусть радует игрой Вас и близких))


Спасибо огромное! Будем стараться!


----------

